# KDE4 source install and error



## kylej (Mar 14, 2011)

Hello,

I've been trying to install kde4 and I've gotten to a point where I get an error of: 


```
gmake[1]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/print/system-config-printer/work/system-config-printer-1.1.16'
xmlto man -o man man/system-config-printer.xml
xmlto: /usr/ports/print/system-config-printer/work/system-config-printer-1.1.16/man/system-config-printer.xml does not validate (status 3)
xmlto: Fix document syntax or use --skip-validation option
I/O error : Attempt to load network entity http://www.oasis-open.org/docbook/xm...2/docbookx.dtd
/usr/ports/print/system-config-printer/work/system-config-printer-1.1.16/man/system-config-printer.xml:3: warning: failed to load external entity 
"http://www.oasis-open.org/docbook/xml/4.1.2/docbookx.dtd"
 "http://www.oasis-open.org/docbook/xml/4.1.2/docbookx.dtd">
                                                            ^
I/O error : Attempt to load network entity http://www.oasis-open.org/docbook/xm...2/docbookx.dtd
warning: failed to load external entity "http://www.oasis-open.org/docbook/xml/4.1.2/docbookx.dtd"
validity error : Could not load the external subset "http://www.oasis-open.org/docbook/xml/4.1.2/docbookx.dtd"
Document /usr/ports/print/system-config-printer/work/system-config-printer-1.1.16/man/system-config-printer.xml does not validate
gmake[1]: *** [man/system-config-printer.1] Error 13
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/print/system-config-printer/work/system-config-printer-1.1.16'
gmake: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/print/system-config-printer.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/print/kdeutils4-printer-applet.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/kde4.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/kde4.
```

I saw an older post from 2010: http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=16752

But when I try what they suggest e.g. [CMD=]# xmlto man -o man /usr/ports/print/system-config-printer/work/system-config-printer-1.1.16/man/system-config-printer.xml --skip-validation[/CMD] and try the [cmd=]make install clean[/cmd] it doesn't seem to fix anything. I am very new to unix and FreeBSD so if you need any more info let me know.

THanks for your support!

-Kyle


----------



## pkubaj (Mar 14, 2011)

Are you connected to Internet? It seems not to be able to download some file.


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 14, 2011)

Install textproc/docbook-xml.  If that works, submit a Problem Report that tells the KDE guys they are missing a dependency.


----------



## kylej (Mar 14, 2011)

I ran [cmd=]make install clean[/cmd] on textproc/docbook-xml and it seemed to just clean some residual files which to me means that it was installed. pkubaj, I am on the internet since all the other dependencies downloaded fine. It just seems to have issues with that docbookx.dtd thing or something?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 14, 2011)

Please show the output of
`% pkg_info -Ix docbook`


----------



## kylej (Mar 14, 2011)

```
docbook-4.1_4     V4.1 of the Docbook DTD, designed for technical documentation
docbook-xml-4.2_1 XML version of DocBook DTD
docbook-xsl-1.75.2_1 XSL Docbook stylesheets
```

On a side note is there an easy way to copy and paste the output rather than typing it out? I'm running it in VMware workstation if that helps.


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 14, 2011)

You're missing a lot of the standard docbook stuff.  I don't know which the KDE stuff needs, but it wouldn't hurt to install the standard docbook:
`# cd /usr/ports/textproc/docbook`
`# make rmconfig`
`# make install clean`

_rmconfig_ is to remove any customized settings for the docbook port.  Accept the defaults when it shows the options screen, and it will bring in all the other standard docbook modules as dependencies.


----------



## kylej (Mar 14, 2011)

That might have gotten it. So you think for some reason that the docbook install was damaged or did I do somthing wrong?

Forgive me for asking but what is the docbook for anyway?


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 14, 2011)

In another recent thread, someone else had the same problem.  A port needed docbook, but not all of it had been installed.  This is probably a dependency error, where the port maintainer already had docbook installed and didn't notice that the port should include it.  You showed in post #1 that print/system-config-printer really did need docbook, or at least part of docbook.  This is an ideal first PR, or at least find the maintainer of that port (make maintainer) and send them an email pointing to this thread.

Why should you do that?
1. Because if you don't, odds are you will see this error again and have to diagnose and fix it again.
2. Because if it's fixed, not only you but everybody else that uses that port will benefit.

Oh, and docbook is a documentation markup language, used for FreeBSD documentation and also, evidently, KDE documentation.


----------

